# My Eurokracy 2015 Pictures/Videos



## VeaDoubleYou (Apr 17, 2014)

Here are my pictures from Eurokracy 2015

https://imgur.com/a/7T2MK

Some videos:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## mariasbarker (May 18, 2021)

Hi! What camera do you use? I took a look on your youtube channel and I noticed a lot of blurring fragments in your videos: the quality suffers there.


----------

